# Flood-to-throw lights > the best budget throwers



## godlight (Feb 21, 2010)

I got a flood-to-throw light lately and was very amazed what this light can do. it's the X2000. it only has an P4 bin put on throw it blasts away my Solarforce L2 with a Cree R2.
This construction LED + magnifying glass is awesome and i will buy more of this lights. There are some, can you recommend one too? The X2000 is good, but cheap build quality (threads, body).


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

Not a chance.
the X2000 doesn't throw nearly as far as the better throwers, even at its tightest setting. It just doesn't have the right optics.

Its a good thrower, bit far from the best is all I am saying.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

Put a lens on the L2 and watch it throw ......


----------



## godlight (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*



old4570 said:


> Put a lens on the L2 and watch it throw ......



i tried this holding the lens. its better but holding the lens is not very handy.

@kramer: what throwers do you mean? L2 is a thrower but has no chance.


----------



## vectrex (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

In my opinion the best Flood-to-throw light is the Romisen RC-29.
KD is selling the normal version.
Shiningbeam the one with an upgraded driver.


----------



## godlight (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

looks nice, but i prefer 18650 lights.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

your thread title says "the best throwers"... Tiablo A10, Dereelight aspheric, and TLS M series head with an XR-E are the three farthest throwers I have used, all three will out-throw the X2000. I am not even considering MAG mods in the mix.


----------



## godlight (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

yes, but consider we are in the budget lights subforum...
so say "best budget lights throwers"


----------



## ToneBeamer (Feb 22, 2010)

godlight said:


> I got a flood-to-throw light lately and was very amazed what this light can do. it's the X2000. it only has an P4 bin put on throw it blasts away my Solarforce L2 with a Cree R2.
> This construction LED + magnifying glass is awesome and i will buy more of this lights. There are some, can you recommend one too? The X2000 is good, but cheap build quality (threads, body).


 
Here’s what you are looking for.
They have the Cree Q5.
You can choose 240lm, 260lm, or 280lm. All are about the same price ($14--$17)
I ordered one which arrived yesterday.
Some models have a red ring which lights up around the bezel.
Very good quality !!
I will provide two links because I think they are the same seller.

http://shop.ebay.com/lovelycar8888/...=&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=1&_sc=1

http://shop.ebay.com/cutecar8888/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

I received very fast delivery on mine (3 days). They are located in California.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 23, 2010)

That IS the X2000 isn't it? Doesn't Godlight say he already has that one?

Do you know which battery version that is? Some are 3 X AAA and others are CR123 etc.

I must confess that it makes me a little nervous that this seller appears to have two different names.


----------



## ToneBeamer (Feb 23, 2010)

recDNA said:


> That IS the X2000 isn't it? Doesn't Godlight say he already has that one?
> 
> Do you know which battery version that is? Some are 3 X AAA and others are CR123 etc.
> 
> I must confess that it makes me a little nervous that this seller appears to have two different names.


 
Those are very good questions you asked.
No, these are not the DealExtreme X2000 which runs on a CR123.
DealExtreme’s counterpart to the X2000 is the C30 Flood-to-throw which runs on 3 X AAA.
Both the X2000 and the C30 have the Cree P4 and only have 100 lumens.

Most of the flashlights I pointed out have the Cree Q5 and are 240—280 lumens.
All of them that I saw run on 3 X AAA.
I did not see any that run on a CR123 or I would have ordered it.
I really wanted one because I have a dozen CR123 batteries that are sitting around not being used.
If you saw one that runs on a CR123 could you please provide a link to it for me and I’ll quickly order one.

Yes, I’ve seen other sellers on eBay that have multiple names.
One seller I ordered flashlights from had four different names, but still was a reputable seller.
The seller answered my many emails, shipped very fast, and I received what I wanted.
I’m not sure of the purpose for having different names.
Maybe they know they have sold more flashlights that way.

In any case the flashlights I pointed out have the Cree Q5 and are 240—280 lumens and therefore 
offer some great alternatives to the X2000 and the C30 Flood-to-throw flashlights.


----------



## TheMediocrePirate (Feb 23, 2010)

ToneBeamer said:


> Here’s what you are looking for.
> They have the Cree Q5.
> You can choose 240lm, 260lm, or 280lm. All are about the same price ($14--$17)
> I ordered one which arrived yesterday.
> ...



how do you like those lights? is there a review floating around out there?


----------



## godlight (Feb 24, 2010)

DX has X2000 with cr123, 3xAAA and 18650!
i would not buy these from ebay. those are only slightly modified and cost more!


----------



## ToneBeamer (Feb 24, 2010)

TheMediocrePirate said:


> how do you like those lights? is there a review floating around out there?


 
Sorry for the delay in answering your message, but my furnace went out yesterday. 
*My review*
I bought the Cree Q5 260 LUMEN flashlight, because it had a low mode of 90 lumens.
(The 280 lumen flashlights all have a low mode of 200 lumens)

The body is sturdy enough.
The threads were clean and didn’t need any oiling.
The flashlight is regulated. The focusing mechanism has a smooth positive feel to it. 
The beam is smooth going from flood to throw.

I put the flashlight on the high setting and adjusted it for the most narrow beam (throw).
The neighbor across the street has his garage set back in his backyard.
I am disabled and can’t leave the house, so I just pointed the beam through the front storm door and 
aimed it at the neighbor’s garage.
The beam completely lit up the front of his garage, which I thought was pretty good since 
the beam was going through the glass of the storm door.
Later tonight I’ll have my aide take it outside and we’ll further evaluate the flashlight.


So far I’m completely satisfied with the flashlight. I would not hesitate to get another one.
It comes with a lanyard and a holster.
This Cree Q5 260 LUMEN flashlight was only $13.98 including shipping.
I especially liked that the dealer is here in the USA.

No, sorry I haven't seen other reviews.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Feb 24, 2010)

If you are willing put some spacers/packing, you can easily run them on rechargeable CR123 or 14450. If the spring does not reach, put some magnets to extend the battery length.


----------



## ToneBeamer (Feb 25, 2010)

Vikas Sontakke said:


> If you are willing put some spacers/packing, you can easily run them on rechargeable CR123 or 14450. If the spring does not reach, put some magnets to extend the battery length.


 
Thanks for the tip - appreciate it!


----------



## brted (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, ToneBeamer, curiousity got the better of me, so I went ahead and bought one just like yours. I'll post a review next week when I get it. I wonder if this seller really has 200, 240, 260, and 280 lumen lights or if they are they same thing? I mean there's no way you're going to get 240-280 lumens out of a Q5 LED, especially not with 3 AAA batteries. It doesn't seem like all of them have the red ring, so there must be at least two types.


----------



## ToneBeamer (Feb 26, 2010)

brted said:


> Well, ToneBeamer, curiousity got the better of me, so I went ahead and bought one just like yours. I'll post a review next week when I get it. I wonder if this seller really has 200, 240, 260, and 280 lumen lights or if they are they same thing? I mean there's no way you're going to get 240-280 lumens out of a Q5 LED, especially not with 3 AAA batteries. It doesn't seem like all of them have the red ring, so there must be at least two types.


 
I'm new to these "high-powered" flashlights, but from what I've read I agree with you 
that it's questionable to get 240-280 lumens out of a Q5 LED, especially not with 3 AAA batteries. 

I'd say the seller is getting the info from the manufacturer because 
other ebay and non-ebay sellers are using the same listing title.
Even the details of the flashlight are the same word for word.

Yes, there are two types.
One with the red ring, and one type without the red ring.
I got one with the red ring. I really like how it looks when the light is not on - it dresses it up.

It does have a really nice flood, and last night I tested the throw by aiming it through the open blinds 
and two dirty door windows, and it still completely lit up the neighbor's garage across the street which is set back in his backyard.
It also makes a nice smooth transition from flood to throw.

Previously I've only had 9 and 14 general purpose flashlights.
This is my first "high-powered" LED flashlight so I don't have any other single emitter LED flashlight to compare it to.
But so far I'm really happy about it's brightness and performance.
I think it's a really impressive flashlight for the money.


----------



## reneki (Feb 27, 2010)

thought i'd point out the Romisen RC-C6 if someones looking for an EDC flood-to-throw light which looks great and uses CR123A.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26792


----------



## dr150 (Mar 1, 2010)

Any idea how many hours these flashlights last?....


----------



## old4570 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*



godlight said:


> i tried this holding the lens. its better but holding the lens is not very handy.



Take out the lens from the L2 , replace it with a domed lens , black out the reflector , and watch it throw . 

My L2i turns into a monster thrower , when lensed . Its only a small spot but it really throws nuts .


----------



## godlight (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*



old4570 said:


> Take out the lens from the L2 , replace it with a domed lens , black out the reflector , and watch it throw .
> 
> My L2i turns into a monster thrower , when lensed . Its only a small spot but it really throws nuts .



exactly what i want to do next


----------



## brted (Mar 2, 2010)

ToneBeamer said:


> Yes, there are two types.
> One with the red ring, and one type without the red ring.
> I got one with the red ring. I really like how it looks when the light is not on - it dresses it up.



I ordered from a listing that showed the light without the red ring but wound up with one anyway. I'm not crazy about it, but I can put tape over it if it really bothers me.

I played around with it the last two nights and wrote up a review here:

http://budgetlightforum.cz.cc/node/197

The bottom line is that it is pretty neat how it works and the long throw could have some real use, but I don't think it is one I will use very much.

I got about an hour of runtime from 3 AAA Duraloops and then the brightness tailed off for another 30 minutes until the batteries were down around 1V each.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*



vectrex said:


> In my opinion the best Flood-to-throw light is the Romisen RC-29.
> KD is selling the normal version.
> Shiningbeam the one with an upgraded driver.


SB describes it as having a "Water resistant design". How water resistant is it really?



ToneBeamer said:


> DealExtreme’s counterpart to the X2000 is the C30 Flood-to-throw which runs on 3 X AAA.
> Both the X2000 and the C30 have the Cree P4 and only have 100 lumens.


Actually the C30 is direct drive, and with fresh NiMHs it draws well over 1 amp, so it would be over 200 lumens easily.



brted said:


> I mean there's no way you're going to get 240-280 lumens out of a Q5 LED, especially not with 3 AAA batteries.





ToneBeamer said:


> I'm new to these "high-powered" flashlights, but from what I've read I agree with you
> that it's questionable to get 240-280 lumens out of a Q5 LED, especially not with 3 AAA batteries.


jtr1967 got 277 lumens from an XR-E Q5 in his white LED testing thread, at "only" 1.3 amps. That's possible with an unregulated light. It probably won't draw that much current for long, but it could easily start at that.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Mar 3, 2010)

reneki said:


> thought i'd point out the Romisen RC-C6 if someones looking for an EDC flood-to-throw light which looks great and uses CR123A.


I bought the RC-C6 II Q5 uprated version from Shiningbeam and when I went out to test it it seemed to be dimmer than I expected.

THEN someone reminded me it that it wasn't a single mode torch but was actually a two mode torch so I tested it again, this time on high........ 

Different story now. It actually works very well on a RCR123 and I can see my tyre on the fence post quite clearly at 160 yards which is pretty darned good for a small single 123 torch (and something a Quark 123-2 Turbo can't do). The flood side is very very smoooooooth too.

I bought the torch just for fun since it seemed so cheap but it would actually be quite a useful thing to shove in a pocket or car glovebox.

I received prompt communication and super fast shipping to Australia from Shiningbeam by the way.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

That Romisen RC-29 is a nice looking light!!

For those of you who own one, though, I have a question: how far do you have to twist the head to go from full throw to full flood? Half a turn? Full turn? Six turns?


----------



## Pete Mcrash (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*



Gryffin said:


> That Romisen RC-29 is a nice looking light!!
> 
> For those of you who own one, though, I have a question: how far do you have to twist the head to go from full throw to full flood? Half a turn? Full turn? Six turns?


.......3 turns


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Flood-to-throw lights > the best throwers*

Ah, OK. Thanks!


----------



## godlight (Mar 5, 2010)

I modded a solarforce with a lens - blows the x2000 away like nothing. about 3x as bright as the [email protected]!
Will post pics at night .


----------



## ky70 (Mar 5, 2010)

godlight said:


> I modded a solarforce with a lens - blows the x2000 away like nothing. about 3x as bright as the [email protected]!
> Will post pics at night .



Be sure to share all details of the mod...I'm thinking of picking up a solarforce and would appreciate knowing how you got the light from point A to point B


----------



## brted (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd like to know where you got the lens and whether any other modifications were made or if you just used a standard P60 drop-in and its reflector. Also, since you have a Ultrafire WF-504B, does it work in that as well?


----------



## Flanders (Mar 6, 2010)

i changed the lens over from my x2000 to a 502b, but I need to shorten the reflector some how I think as it is too far from the emitter for a good focus? or buy a shallower reflector? :shakehead

edit: just had a look around and they have a lens on DX for less than 2$ that is supposed to work well with the 502b


----------



## reneki (Mar 6, 2010)

so pple using the aspheric on other lights, are they using it with a reflector too? is it the combination of reflector + aspheric that makes it throw even better? doesn't this remove flood mode?


----------



## dandism (Mar 6, 2010)

reneki said:


> so pple using the aspheric on other lights, are they using it with a reflector too? is it the combination of reflector + aspheric that makes it throw even better? doesn't this remove flood mode?


 I would imagine this makes the flood brighter, but makes the hotspot very awkward looking (ring around the die).


----------



## godlight (Mar 7, 2010)

now pics: X2000






modded L2:






both flashlights with max loaded 18650.
UF504 works too, but is not so bright and distance Led-Lens is not perfect. it has the DX "super bright R2" drop in which has yellow light.. Real Solarforce drop in is brighter and white.

Mod: buy solarforce l2 with tactical head (better, protects the lens), remove the glas and put sku.5297 in there. Very simple! distance Led - Lens is perfekt. wanted to trim the reflector, but its has the perfect distance. on WF504b it was not so perfect because the O-rings are different in there.
light is now a worm-hole generator .
light is not brighter with reflector, its the same without.
but the reflector generates this "wormhole".
it disappear when you tint the reflector black (did this with black tape). Light is still the same. removed the black tape again because i like the wormhole. with smooth reflector you get the same spill, only smooth.
thank me .


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 7, 2010)

godlight said:


> modded L2:



So, if I understand you correctly, the Solarforce L2 reflector is _exactly_ the right depth to perfectly focus that cheapie DX lens?

I like your description of the "wormhole"… looks pretty freaky, that's for sure!! :laughing:

I'm surprised the reflector doesn't contribute more to the "out the front" output. Without the reflector, I'd guess 75% of the output isn't actually hitting the back of the lens, so where the heck does it go? :thinking:


----------



## godlight (Mar 7, 2010)

The reflector + the solarforce head + solarforce second o-ring (flat, L-shaped profile => lens is perfectly centred). But i think its easy to mod other lights too with o-rings, washers or other spacers.

Here some pics, should explain everything:


----------



## shark_za (Mar 8, 2010)

In the bigger picture should I modify one of my L2's or just get a Thrunite Catapult ?


----------



## godlight (Mar 8, 2010)

shark_za said:


> In the bigger picture should I modify one of my L2's or just get a Thrunite Catapult ?



Mod costs 2 USD, how much the thrunite? Mod is easy reversible.
what is your application area?
This mod is good for spotting things far away (300-400m), mounting on a gun (works well with scope), sending signals far far away, throw in air to inform others about your position (party, emergency). Buy the lens and in a emergency case you can mod the light in 30 seconds if needed.


----------



## shark_za (Mar 8, 2010)

I found my Lumens Factory P7 turbohead lacking in game viewing this weekend. 
Some lions 100m away could not be seen properly. 

The L2 would be nice as it would point out the animals but Thrunite is getting a new customer. 

This is flashaholic justification if I ever saw it 

ps, I'll get a lens or two for the L2 as well.


----------



## brted (Mar 8, 2010)

godlight said:


> UF504 works too, but is not so bright and distance Led-Lens is not perfect. it has the DX "super bright R2" drop in which has yellow light.


 
I don't have a Solarforece, so I took the X2000 lens and stuck it in the reflector of my UF WF-504B. It sat down far enough in there that I could put the head with the lens on over it and screw it on about halfway. The light is going through the aspherical and the flat lens as well, but I don't know if that would block that much light. The beam got down to the squarish shape of the LED and the wormhole effects, so it was a pretty tight spot, very blue. I didn't think it threw that much better than the X2000 when it is on max. I might take some pictures. It's a neat idea though.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 8, 2010)

shark_za said:


> I found my Lumens Factory P7 turbohead lacking in game viewing this weekend.
> Some lions 100m away could not be seen properly.



Yeah, I can see how that could be a problem. If I was within 100m of a lion, I'd sure want to SEE it!!! oo:

Wonder fast a motivated (read; hungry) lion can cover 100m?


----------

